
The Decline and Fall of an Ultra Rich Online Gaming Empire  - prakash
http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/16-12/ff_ige?currentPage=all
======
tedshroyer
I've always felt that MMORPG companies really missed out on a market
opportunity by not having auction sites tied to their game for the trade of
goods. A 3% cut of $2 billion is a lot better than spending time trying to
fight it.

